# Sikes 1/7/10



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Fished sikes today from bout 11am to 1:45. Only kept one 13'' sheep but hooked up on and lost a few more. The tide was just rippin hard. A guy who was leaving when i got there said he got four and he caught them on store bought clams lol. Sounded pretty cool.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sweet dude nice pics


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you got out and got some fishing In , and nice Pic's too Thanks!!!


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics and had to be a bit windy out there no?


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah i'm really likeing the pics myself man....great camera work:bowdown not a bad sheepie either...wish i could catch some!!!:banghead


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

The wind wasn't all that bad but the tide was moving so fast that it was really hard to keep on a piling. And glad yall like the pics, finally got a digital camera lol, been using a 35mm slr until now.


----------

